# Best Makeup According to Essence and In Style



## MACa6325xi (Apr 4, 2007)

Hello to all,
I am new to Specktra.Net, but I thought it would be interesting to know if other women of color have had an opportunity to look at the April issues of Essence and In Syle magazines and their pick of colors.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Apr 4, 2007)

Not yet. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 4, 2007)

Nope...


----------



## MACaholic76 (Apr 5, 2007)

I did! I need to refresh my own memory with the Essence picks but I recall feeling a sense of relief since In Style's picks are pretty much the same each year.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Apr 5, 2007)

anybody have a copy of the article and what their picks were?
i dont buy magazines, nor do they come to my house (except cosmo) so I have no clue what they chose.


----------



## MACaholic76 (Apr 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_anybody have a copy of the article and what their picks were?
i dont buy magazines, nor do they come to my house (except cosmo) so I have no clue what they chose._

 
Which ones are you interested in? The Essence or the InStyle or both? I can try and post the picks for ya.


----------



## martygreene (Apr 5, 2007)

The In Style picks are on their site: http://www.instyle.com/instyle/produ...599488,00.html

unfortunately in a shitty format that doesn't allow me to post the list here without retyping the whole darn thing. 

Essence's aren't online, so someone with the magazine will have to do that one for us.


----------



## greatscott2000 (Apr 5, 2007)

I saw them both in the mags. I wonder why Essence didn't recommend actually shades rather than just the products. They used to do it in their past summer issues- a good breakdown of what colors suit what skin tones. I think that gives a good sense of what works and what doesnt.


----------



## MAChostage (Apr 6, 2007)

*Essence Magazine's "The Best Makeup"*

From the April 2007 issue (with that fine a$$ Terrence Howard on the cover.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


*CONCEALER*
Winner:  Bobbi Brown Creamy Concealer Kit
Another Reader Favorite:  Black Radiance Concealer Stick

*FOUNDATION*
Winner:  M.A.C. Studio Fix Foundation  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Another Reader Favorite:  Prescriptives

*POWDER*
Winner:  Black Opal Oil Absorbing Pressed Powder

*BLUSH*
Winner:  Bobbi Brown Bronze Shimmer Brick
 Another Reader Favorite:  Iman Blushing Powder Duo

*EYE SHADOW*
Winner:  L'Oreal HIP Shocking Shadow Pigments
 Another Reader Favorite:  Revlon Illuminance Creme Shadow

*EYELINER*
Winner:  Wet 'N Wild Eyeliner Pencil in Charcoal

*MASCARA*
Winner:  Maybelline Great Lash Mascara
 Another Reader Favorite:  Cover Girl Lash Exact Mascara
*
GLOSS*
Winner:  M.A.C. Lipglass   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Another Reader Favorite:  Victoria's Secret Beauty Rush Lip Gloss

*LIPSTICK*
Winner:  Clinique Colour Surge Lipstick in Pure Posh
 Another Reader Favorite:  MK Signature Creme Lipstick in Downtown Brown

There was additional information, such as reader comments and prices.  Also, Essence had lists included in this issue for The Best Skin Care, The Best Body Care, The Best Hair Care, The Best Fragrance, and The Best Nail Care.


----------

